# Sedov



## Ian

The 1921-built, 400ft Soviet barque SEDOV was the largest vessel in the 1991 Tall Ship Races (Belfast-Aberdeen-Delfzijl).


----------



## david smith

*Sedov at Cuhaven as Pamir*

(from the Amsterdam sail 2005 website)
Sedov as Pamir
June 23 2005
It is now definite. After a few weeks of negotating between a film production company from Hamburg and Adventure Sailing, it has been decided that the Tall Ship Sedov will play the former German four-masted barque Pamir in a film for German television. The film centres around the last voyage of the Pamir, one of the largest windjammers ever built. In stormy weather, the Pamir sunk on September 21st, 1957, southwest of the Azores. Only six sailors of the 86-man crew could be saved. The ship was making its return voyage from La Plata.

The first three weeks of filming will take place in Hamburg's harbour in July 2005. The second round of filming is planned for the whole month of September on the Canary Islands.

The Sedov will, of course, has the traditional colours of the Pamir in the film: white bulwarks, a black hull, a white ribbon line and a red underbody. The Sedov will also participate in SAIL Amsterdam 2005 in these colours. The Sedov won't pass by on the IJ unnoticed during SAIL.

But Sedov fans, take heart, after its role as Pamir the Sedov will be given its original colours back! Another important point is that the Sedov will not actually sink. A large model ship in a watertank on Malta will also be used for the film.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Here once more the Sedov, I will try to catch her in Sail Amsterdam, anywhere.


----------



## david smith

Is she due at Amsterdam this weekend? I am there on Sunday for the main parade - any ideas for the best vantage points?


----------



## ruud

Ahoy David,
She will be on friday in IJmuiden, no time schedule yet, and then going to Amsterdam for the main parade. An idea where to stay the best, no sorry, there are lot of problems on rail/bus trajects from Amsterdam, and they expect more than 1-2 million people, so there will be long queues to visit them, in IJmuiden allready 2-3 hrs.Hope to find me a place as well, to take some good shots.Maybe on the Noordzee canal side between A'dam-IJmuiden somewhere.


----------



## James_C

Was it the Sedov that was herself an ex Flying P? Or was that the Khuzenstern?


----------



## ruud

Ahoy James,
You can find her records/data here:
http://www.mstu.edu.ru/sedov/index_eng.shtml
It was the Padua1926[Flying P-Liner] that was renamed in 1946 in Kruzenstern.


----------



## James_C

Cheers for that Ruud, and a nice picture.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
The SEDOV has arrived in Amsterdam, but for the moment no way to take a picture, and there are so many peoples on the quay-sides, that the best thing to do , is by boat, other wise you have to wait several hours, to see one of these Tall Ships.The organisation of Sail expect over 3-4 million visitors, so the best thing is take a boat tour to visit them.But about this, is to be expected:



Here a programme in English for Sail2005
http://www.sail.nl/english/accessibility/
Here a map from Sail2005, from the Central Railway Station[backside] you go on the right, to the Tall Ships.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
The SEDOV taken this morning in IJmuiden, and will be arriving in Amsterdam around 14:00 hrs local time.








©Arie Ros


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Just got the HR version of the SEDOV, thanks to ARIE ROS,which took her this morning at 10:00hrs local time; I made her a little bit brighter, so she looks finer in my opinion. She is a beauty (Applause) 

©Arie Ros


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
I got another photo of her, just before entering the locks of IJmuiden.

©Arie Ros


----------



## michael james

Ruud, What a beauty - I would love to see her under full sail ! Well captured and thank you for sharing your picture


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Zelda & Michael,
She is indeed a beauty, and under sail should be 'a wonderfull thing' to see her,but I found her in the old white colour more impressive, but that's my opinion, when I saw her a few years ago.[SAIL DEN HELDER 1997] What's your opinion?

Maybe I'll try to get her on photo on the "SAIL OUT" parade on monday, nearby the locks, where I know some "good spotting places", anyway I'll do my best.Here an example, when the "DUYFKEN" went out, in 2002.Picture was taken from Port Control Tower.

PS. I just heard that her colours were changed, because she will participate as PAMIR in a film about the PAMIR[sunk 21-09-1957;80 man died,6 survived] for German TV,the first recordings were made in Hamburg, still to take shots on the Canary Islands in September, after the film shots she will be back in her "old" colours, by the way she will not sink on the try outs.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
This is what we got this afternoon in Amsterdam, but it was a crime to get there.So many peoples, but we managed to get there by boat.

Here a link to a video & slide show from SAIL 2005 presented by Radio Netherlands,all in English:
http://www2.rnw.nl/rnw/en/features/dutchhorizons/050816dh?view=Standard


----------



## michael james

Ruud,
As anticipated a great sight, and agreed white hull suits her better and those dazzlingly white sails. Thanks Ruud also for the link, very interesting.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Saw her today during SAIL OUT halfway Amsterdam and IJmuiden.
What a wonderful sight.
Enough photos have already been placed in this forum.

One of the vessels turned around and came sailing back with full sails up "Ëuropa".
Will post some pictures some other time.
Jan


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
And as promised, Arie Ros made it come true, by getting her leaving IJmuiden, on her way to the Canary Islands?


©Arie Ros
Thank you for the nice pictures , you delivered us.


----------



## michael james

Yet another great picture Ruud of this lovely ship, many thanks


----------



## ruud

michael james said:


> Yet another great picture Ruud of this lovely ship, many thanks


Ahoy Mike,
Yep, Y W. but there are a few more to come, later on,and here some taken by NIELS, when she came in, and all are available in HR. I've promised to post them here for all the "Sedov lovers"




©NIELS
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## david smith

A shot of the Sedov alongside Mir at Amsterdam Sail 2005 on the Sunday morning befor the chaos of the royal visit. A fantastic experience to be on the water IJ with hundreds of craft.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy David,
Nice shot, and glad you liked it in Amsterdam, must be a very good experience, being on the water,in the early hours, 'cause what we saw in the afternoon, that was a crime.Thousands and thousands,to see the Queen and Prince in her Yacht "De Groene Draeck"


----------



## david smith

Just how silly it was following the Queen - the view astern was frightening - a large black bow of a converted river barge pushing us along! How damage was avoided I will never know! Notice the bridge "dismantled" for the event - to let the tall ships through.


----------



## ruud

ruud said:


> Ahoy Zelda & Michael,
> She is indeed a beauty, and under sail should be 'a wonderfull thing' to see her,but I found her in the old white colour more impressive, but that's my opinion, when I saw her a few years ago.[SAIL DEN HELDER 1997] What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to get her on photo on the "SAIL OUT" parade on monday, nearby the locks, where I know some "good spotting places", anyway I'll do my best.Here an example, when the "DUYFKEN" went out, in 2002.Picture was taken from Port Control Tower.
> 
> PS. I just heard that her colours were changed, because she will participate as PAMIR in a film about the PAMIR[sunk 21-09-1957;80 man died,6 survived] for German TV,the first recordings were made in Hamburg, still to take shots on the Canary Islands in September, after the film shots she will be back in her "old" colours, by the way she will not sink on the try outs.


Ahoy,
As promised, here seen at Sail'97, sorry for let you waiting so long, but it took me a while to find her.


----------



## Kenneth Morley

Hi all, great news about the film on the "PAMIR" Iam very interesed as I served on her as deck boy under New Zealand flag 1944-45. I had a trip to see the "PASSAT' fantastic.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Kenneth,
The film will be transmitted on tv by Das Erste[ARD] and ARTE in 2006 in 2 parts.Maybe later for sale, because there 's a huge of interest for it.But I will make a DVD copy, that's for sure.


----------



## Kenneth Morley

Hi there Ruud, Very interesting about the SEDOV, do you have any more information on when and where she will be filming in the canary Islands,having served on the PAMIR in 1944-45 i am gratefully interested. There is a great site on the Pamir put out by a French person if you are interesed I will post the address. Thanks Kenneth M.


----------



## Kenneth Morley

Ruud, Thanks for your reply Kenneth M


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Hi Ruud,
You mention the "Duyfken".
I know all about this vessel, was on the front row in Fremantle during her launch as my company was and still is a sponsor (see website), I followed this vessel and have 1000 photos from all over the world, newbuilding photos, drydockings in South Africa, Sydney, Indonesia, and her stay in Rotterdam next door to the "Witte Huis".
I even arranged an eve for the crew and our Dutch Associated Company in Hoorn where she also berthed during some weeks.

I wanted to start a thread on this as the Duyfken in Australia will be very much part of the 400 year celebrations in 2006., some 150 years prior to Captain's Cook claim that he discovered Australia.
So anybody wanting more info, please send me a PM on this issue.
Meanwhile please refer to www.duyfken.com
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Sedov on her way out at Amsterdam Sail 2005, 22nd August.
About halfway Amsterdam to IJmuiden.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

I was told that the "shootings" are finished at Malta, and she will maintain the Pamir colours, and those were black, at least until 2006-2007.The film will be showned in 2 parts of 90 minutes, late 2006.


----------

